# Canon UK Teaser: Dip Your Toe Into Summer



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 11, 2017)

```
<p>Canon UK appears to have started a teaser campaign of some sort for the summer of 2017. I think it’s safe to say that this is isn’t a teaser for a new product, so don’t get too excited.</p>
<p>Going by the countdown timer, we’ll see what they’re up to next Wednesday.</p>
<p><strong>From Canon UK:</strong></p>
<p><em>CANON IS BRINGING YOU AN EXCITING SUMMER AND WE WANT YOU TO BE THE FIRST TO HEAR ABOUT IT!</em></p>
<p>While we don’t want to give too much away just yet, we can tell you that we’ve partnered with some amazing storytellers to inspire and help you get the most out of your summer 2017.</p>
<p>We’ll also be giving away a truly spectacular prize just for sharing your stories with the world. It’s going to be a great summer, so look out for more from us and get ready to live for the story.</p>
<p>(Hint: When the clock hits zero, head over to the <a href="http://www.canon.co.uk/">Canon website</a> to be the first to know everything!)</p>
<p><em>Thanks TJ</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Maximilian (May 12, 2017)

Same appears here in Germany.



Canon Rumors said:


> ... we don’t want to give too much away just yet, we can tell you that we’ve partnered with some amazing storytellers
> ...
> We’ll also be giving away a truly spectacular prize just for sharing your stories with the world.
> ...


Reading this I don't think there will be any product release but some kind of contest.
Until now I don't get exited.


----------



## CosminD (May 12, 2017)

i wish it is a tough underwater camera with a 1" sensor ! In your face Olypmpus TG-5 ! 

PS: i don't think it will happen in the next years (but i would sure like to have a few cameras like this)


----------



## LDS (May 12, 2017)

Looks to be a Canon Europe initiative, got it in Italy as well. Looks to about 'storytelling', though, so not a product-related one.

Canon Italy also launched Canon Pass in these days, it offers extend warranty on product, Irista space and some discounts. Don't know if this is a local initiative only.


----------



## jabeling (May 13, 2017)

It might be this:
https://musestorytelling.org/blog/level-up-your-filmmaking


----------



## Diko (May 14, 2017)

Germany has the same: http://view.comms.canon-europe.com/?qs=144790358aa60804645c2a1944c2202f4ac27678be8375fa7bc35132bd977550384a249572bd33e5bbfc5103aca5a05d565eb80c3852624cf2e0143bd80a2f609b7606c87e6d5d40


----------



## Maximilian (May 17, 2017)

At 9:01 CEST there was a general "LIVE FOR THE STORY" teaser at the Canon.de main HP.
The link there led to an "error 404". 

Pretty damn good marketing  8) :

I'll take a look at it later *lol*


----------



## Maximilian (May 17, 2017)

So at 10:20 CEST the link did work:

#liveforthestory
It's a contest placed on the Instagram pages but not in relationship to it.
One person can win a world trip for exactly one person lasting up to one year journey, 
worth up to 33k Euro and travel a route to be defined by Canon and him/herself.

To all participants: good luck! 
And to the winner: good fun!


----------

